# Any experience with this Ryobi cordless/gas-less finish nailer?



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Have you seen this thing yet? It just popped up at our local Home Depot. 

http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/power_tools/cordless/P320

If it hadn't been a Ryobi, I wouldn't have hesitated for a second. 

Anybody used one? We are _constantly_ getting out the compressor and finish nailers for various things and it sure would be nice to just pull one of these out instead. 

Is this not exclusive to the Ryobi line? Because this is the first time I'd ever heard of a cordless that also doesn't need gas cartridges.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

its getting deceent reviews at toolbox buzz, its definitely not pro grade. i was supposed to get it last june to review through aconcordcarpenter.com but ryobi never sent it out


as for battery only operated, dewalts had theirs for some time and senco has the fusion line


----------



## disenchantedsub (Jul 10, 2012)

I have the dewalt version, fires up to 2.5 inch angled passload nails. had it 6 years no problems


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have one, Ryobi that is. Works fine if the batteries are fully charged and not just in from the cold. I use it for when I install shoe molding.


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Think the Senco Fusion ( does not take gas) is about the best in the cordless nailers.

But I don't think much about the batteries. Thinking about converting mine so it can use my Makita batteries. 

Ryobi stuff is low grade but for the price its hard to complain.


----------



## David7586 (May 13, 2012)

rayh78 said:


> Think the Senco Fusion ( does not take gas) is about the best in the cordless nailers. But I don't think much about the batteries. Thinking about converting mine so it can use my Makita batteries. Ryobi stuff is low grade but for the price its hard to complain.


Converting yours? As in buying a makita equivalent or modifying the battery base to accept makita batteries? I've seen mods with pigtails and someone even created a dewalt 20v to 18v adapter.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I've used it and it's actually pretty nice for small jobs.

I know the ryobu batteries work in makita radios, they should be reverse compatible maybe?


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

rayh78 said:


> Think the Senco Fusion ( does not take gas) is about the best in the cordless nailers.
> 
> But I don't think much about the batteries. Thinking about converting mine so it can use my Makita batteries.
> 
> Ryobi stuff is low grade but for the price its hard to complain.


Haha im thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I played around with the ryobi, the driver seems to leave large holes to fill.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Glad to know there's a Dewalt version. I was unaware of that. 

We run 95% dewalt stuff here, so it'd be nice to keep it in the family. I have 5 or 6 of the batteries now. Hopefully it runs the 20V max batteries?


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

The Senco Fusion is the best battery-only cordless nailer. 

Ryobi is far from the only one out there. DeWalt makes one that is a brick. Bosch is also heavy and slow. Craftsman has one too that I have not tried.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

onmywayup said:


> Glad to know there's a Dewalt version. I was unaware of that.
> 
> We run 95% dewalt stuff here, so it'd be nice to keep it in the family. I have 5 or 6 of the batteries now. Hopefully it runs the 20V max batteries?


The Dewalt is a pig. Weighs almost twice what the Senco or Ryobi weigh.

Uses the old XRP 18volt NiCad batteries.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

The Senco fusion is iffy. I know a guy who bought one and it worked great so he got more for the workers. Turns out when they got left in the freezing cold work trucks none of them would work properly the next day even when warmed up. They were all returned and got new ones which had the same thing happen again.

The nailer hasn't been around long enough to say if its good or not. The build quality is slightly iffy compared to my paslode, which in my experience is the best cordless nailer you can buy.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the dewalt 16ga. cordless and it works ok mostly, but it's heavy and very bulky. I also have a few Paslode cordless guns, but I work in finished homes, and the loud bang freaks out the H.O. ! LOL


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Millworker said:


> The Senco fusion is iffy. I know a guy who bought one and it worked great so he got more for the workers. Turns out when they got left in the freezing cold work trucks none of them would work properly the next day even when warmed up. They were all returned and got new ones which had the same thing happen again.
> 
> The nailer hasn't been around long enough to say if its good or not. The build quality is slightly iffy compared to my paslode, which in my experience is the best cordless nailer you can buy.


I don't leave any battery powered tools out in the cold. Lithium batteries are especially bad cold. If it has a battery, it spends the night in a heated garage or in the house. 

I don't like any of my nailers to be cold, for that matter. Sometimes it can't be avoided though.

I've only used the Senco for a couple of months now, but it seems great so far.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I bought this ryobi last year for punch list work. I'm not a huge ryobi / ridgid fan, but I have to say this works great for that. As soon as it started to get a little cold last fall (in NY) I had to warm it up for it to work. 

I bought it and the drill, 2 batteries, & charger combo. Not bad for under $250 out the door for the convenience. The drill still sits in the box on the shelf in my shop. It feels like a real clunker!:laughing:


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

basswood said:


> The Dewalt is a pig. Weighs almost twice what the Senco or Ryobi weigh.
> 
> Uses the old XRP 18volt NiCad batteries.


That's a shame to hear, especially when you gotta hold the thing sideways half the time for nailing base moulding and other tight fit situations. 

I just hate the idea of getting another brand and having a whole second set of chargers and batteries, but it's so tempting to get the Senco and never have to worry about lines and compressors for trim work.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I really like the fact that my senco 16g always works.but its has issues sinking 2-21/2 . Any one else have that problem?


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Jswills76 said:


> I really like the fact that my senco 16g always works.but its has issues sinking 2-21/2 . Any one else have that problem?


I've only had that problem with hardwoods, especially hard maple. Attaching a thick maple trim to solid maple none of the cordless nailers I tested could drive nails flush.

None of the battery only finish guns worked well with 2-1/2" nails into solid maple. Even the gas powered gun left nail heads proud in that test, but they did better than the Senco and others that are battery only.

My old pneumatic Paslode was the only gun to pass that test. For long nails in the hardest woods, air power is still the way to go.


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Jswills76 said:


> I really like the fact that my senco 16g always works.but its has issues sinking 2-21/2 . Any one else have that problem?


Only used 2 1/2" in pine but I have not had any problems.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

basswood said:


> I don't leave any battery powered tools out in the cold. Lithium batteries are especially bad cold. If it has a battery, it spends the night in a heated garage or in the house.
> 
> I don't like any of my nailers to be cold, for that matter. Sometimes it can't be avoided though.
> 
> I've only used the Senco for a couple of months now, but it seems great so far.


My Paslode gun works flawlessly even after sitting in -20 temperatures. When its first out of the truck I usually have to let the gas canister heat up but that is the only issue I have had.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wait! What! My paslode was horrible in the cold! Had to take fuel cell out and put in armpit or pants pocket for awhile. When it is used inside only it is light, but nails start not sinking in, you are never sure if it is the fuel or battery, the flashing LED is not much help. 

I have the DeWalt 15 g and 16g, had problems sinking 2.5's in walnut but other wise I love them! They are a bit heavy but the convince out ways anything else. 

I just sold my Paslode angle trim and framing, very happy with decision and the 28th I will have the Dewalt cordless framer!


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> Wait! What! My paslode was horrible in the cold! Had to take fuel cell out and put in armpit or pants pocket for awhile. When it is used inside only it is light, but nails start not sinking in, you are never sure if it is the fuel or battery, the flashing LED is not much help. I have the DeWalt 15 g and 16g, had problems sinking 2.5's in walnut but other wise I love them! They are a bit heavy but the convince out ways anything else. I just sold my Paslode angle trim and framing, very happy with decision and the 28th I will have the Dewalt cordless framer!


I just ditched my paslode after seven years of good service. I found that when the battery was low there was an audible difference in the fan speed.... If the battery seems good but it still won't fire cycle the gun several times without pulling the trigger - if you don't smell gas ditch the canister and grab a new one.


----------



## Tim J (May 19, 2013)

For those smaller 'last day on the job' punch list things it is great. I'm not talking about the older crappy blue Ryobi nailer. The new green thing is great. I had the paslode, gave it away, it was crap. I also have the DeWalt and in all honesty I prefer to use the Ryobi.


----------



## drumster21 (Oct 31, 2012)

I had to buy it to try it, so I did. I have the little ryobi radio so I had batteries already. I've shot 1"-2" brads with it and gone through about 2 boxes of each. Haven't had any problems yet. I just pull that baby out and get to shooting. It even has some led lights to light up where you are shooting. The dewalt one is $300 roughly and the ryobi was $129. So if it breaks its not to big of a deal to buy another one.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I haven't used the Ryobi.

But, I have used the Dewalt, it's alright. It seems unnecessarily large. I still prefered a hosed gun to the cordless.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Just bought one yesterday. The reviews are still pretty good and the price can't be beat. We are often doing a bit of trim work on every job, just not enough to make it a pain to haul out the compressor and hose.

I took my carpenter to HD yesterday to take a look and get his thoughts. He wasn't impressed, but I bought it any way.

Today we had some fascia to replace as well as some sill/brickmold/trim work on some windows. He used it to pin the fascia...he still wasn't impressed, but had nothing negative to say.

We finished up that project and moved on to the windows. We demoed some trim and began to rebuild. By the time we had moved on to the second window I caught him finding excuses to use it. After the second window he came up to me and said, any doubts that I had about the tool and investing in it are gone. He was sold on it.

Now, this is an old school kinda guy. A framer for 15 years, finisher and hobbyist furniture maker. He is a no nonsense kinda guy and will always tell you like it is. He never sugar coats anything and has no issue telling you that you are full of chit at the drop of a hat.

Obviously I haven't put this thing through a really hard days work (That'll be next week), but we used it all day today and outside in the freezing weather. Cold enough to make the OSI a pain to work with, but the gun never quit and drove all day long.

I'll update more as we use it. I have a trim job Monday and Tuesday, not huge but enough to test it, 500'.


----------



## David7586 (May 13, 2012)

I figure some of you guys have had theirs for almost a year now or at least a few months. 

Would people care to chime in how it's holding up? 

I'm looking to get one (specifically the 18ga) for the convenience. For the asking price it's almost okay if it just lasts a few thousand nails worth of work as I would only pull it out for the punch out stuff. I'll admit I'm a little hesitant with the brand like you all have said, but if it works....it works.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I used mine a little more recently and noticed two things. No matter how I adjusted it, it makes a slightly bigger hole than my air powered 18 gauge. Also, the firing pin was jamming a bunch, but then I squirted a little oil in there and it's working fine now. 

In a few weeks I'm doing a larger trim job and I'm thinking of using it the entire time just to see how it works. I'll report back.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

Im with millworker. Paslode is the only way to go. i do a lot of oak, mahogony, mesquite along with typical pine etc. Never have to stop or go back to set nails. My old blackie 20 plus years is a tad better than my new ones, but they will drive em home. I only buy the straights and save a bunch on the nails. Dont need to look fancy. Straight will put em anywhere the angles will. Spend a little more from jump street and save headaches.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Right now Home Depot has the Ryobi brad nailer, 1 battery, and charger for $149.00. Online. 
The Dewalt brad nailer, bare tool, was either $169.00 or $179.00. Since we already have a ton of Dewalt batteries and chargers, I would probably stick with the Dewalt. For us that is. 

Definately going to go with a battery model for the next one. So far we've had no problems with the Paslode. Cannisters do have to warm up, but usually 10 minutes in the pocket does the trick.


----------



## standards (Jan 31, 2015)

I have the ryobi battery powered brad nailer and it works ok for what it is. It doesn't like oak though. And I can't put a full strip of nails in it or it jams. It's the only ryobi tool I have and in not impressed. But you get what you pay for. It's probably more geared for the diy. If you will only use it sparingly then it will do the job.


----------

